# portmaster -a error



## nedry (Jan 30, 2017)

I did a `portmaster -a`
and i get the following error:

```
===>  Found saved configuration for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5
===>   zh-arphicttf-2.11_5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by zh-arphicttf-2.11_5 for building
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for zh-arphicttf-2.11.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5
===>  Configuring for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5
===>  Staging for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/font/bkai00mp.ttf /us/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/font/bsmi00lp.ttf /us/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/font/gbsn00lp.ttf /us/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/font/gkai00mp.ttf /us/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType
cp -f -fr /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/license /usr/ports/chinese/aphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/arphicttf
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/logo.gif /usr/ports/cinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/release.txt /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stageusr/local/share/arphicttf


===>  Running ttfm.sh
/usr/local/bin/ttfm.sh --add xttfm /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType/bkai00mp.ttf
make[2]: exec(/usr/local/bin/ttfm.sh) failed (No such file or directory)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf

===>>> make stage failed for chinese/arphicttf
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for chinese/arphicttf failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for misc/freebsd-doc-en failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
 would very much like to know howto fix this


----------



## nedry (Jan 30, 2017)

I have just done a `make install`in arphicttf and that seemed to fix it.


----------

